# [Backuppc] Problème sauvegarde Rsyncd avec Cygwin

## Nitral

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec la mise en place d'une sauvegarde backuppc avec Rsyncd ET Cygwin.

Pourquoi ce ET? Simplement parce que j'arrive à faire fonctionner parfaitement une sauvegarde avec Rsyncd seulement, mais dès que je rajoute Cygwin, cela ne fonctionne plus.

J'ai bien fais tout ce que le tutoriel me demande de faire à savoir j'ai installé Cygwin, déplacé les fichiers dans cygwin et cygwin\bin, changé le rsyncd.conf là où il fallait le changer, complété le fichier client.pl.

Puis j'obtiens l'erreur suivante (je n'ai rien pu trouver sur Internet quelque chose de concret pour m'aider)  :

2010-06-29 14:00:01 full backup started for directory /

2010-06-29 14:00:02 Got fatal error during xfer (Unknown module '/')

2010-06-29 14:00:07 Backup aborted (Unknown module '/')

Dans mon fichier rsync.conf, le répertoire à sauvegarder se nomme [save], j'ai mis C:/Program Files/Intel (pour faire un test) et évidemment dans mon fichier, sur le serveur backuppc, j'ai bien mis 

$Conf{XferMethod} = 'rsyncd' ;

$Conf{RsyncdUserName} = 'xxxxxxx' ;

$Conf{RsyncdPasswd} = 'xxxxxxx' ;

$Conf{RsyncdShareName} = 'save' ;

$Conf{ClientNameAlias} = 'xxxxxxx' ;

L'utilisateur et le mot de passe de ce fichier, correspondent parfaitement avec l'utilisateur et le mot de passe que j'ai mis dans rsync.secrets.

N'hésitez pas à m'aider et me poser des questions sur mes configurations.

Merci.

----------

